# New service rates too expensive



## jtodd929 (Oct 24, 2004)

I just noticed the new service rates. I have a lifetime service agreement for my series2 Tivo. But if I have to buy a new one I can only get 1, 2, or 3 years agreements for the same price? I can't afford that.

Man, Tivo is cool. But it's getting too expensive to keep. I won't be able to afford getting service on a new Tivo. I wanted to get the upcoming HD version 3 but paying for the service makes it an impossibility.

I'd rather Tivo limit features (like photos, networking, music) and all that and keep it TV focused so it remains affordable.

Can all of you afford these new exorbitant rates? back to recordable DVD when my Tivo dies.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

The rates you mention only apply to TiVos you buy directly from TiVo. Units you buy in a retail store are still the current $12.95/$6.95 rate.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Keep in mind those rates include the cost of TiVo hardware, which practicaly evens out, compared to outright buying the hardware and paying the service only fee, which has not changed in price.


----------

